# Ariens No Spark



## jackel (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi all, My practically new Ariens has a problem starting. It does not get a spark. The first time it happened, after checking plug and wiring, I cleaned the rust off the flywheel and it started in one pull. When it would not start the second time, I again cleaned the rust off the flywheel and it started right up. Since then I have been told that rust does not matter and that could not have been the problem. Any ideas of what it could be?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The rust is not the problem. My opinion, removing the rust may help on accurate timing but the magnets on the flywheel are just for the timing of the spark at the spark plug.

Check the ground for the ignition key. Disconnect the ignition key and see if you have spark, if not then it's the coil/magneto.


----------



## jackel (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks. The key ground is good but I did notice the cable from the magneto to the key had slight nicks from the teeth on the flywheel with a slight amount of braid showing. If these touched a ground could that be the problem?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I think you found your problem. Any nicks in the wire from the coil can touch ground and kill your spark. I believe each time you removed the recoil shroud to sand the flywheel, you moved the wire away from any metal temporarily allowing the engine to start and it eventually found the bare spot and shorted out again.


Welcome to SBF.


----------



## jackel (Jun 23, 2018)

Great. Along with securing the wire out of the way, can I just tape to booboo or need the wire be replaced.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF jackel

Tape should be ok and anything to keep it away from the flywheel or anything that might pinch it.


----------

